# أدارة انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه والصحيه فى المستشفيات والمراكز الصحية



## الدكتور عدنان (11 مارس 2008)

*أدارة أنظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه والصحيه*​


*فى*​ 

*المستشفيات والمراكز الصحية*​ 


مقدمه
Introduction
ان سلامة وامان المرضي تعتبر حجر الزاوية في الرعاية الصحية وفي جودة الخدمات الطبية واهمية المستشفى كونه المكان الذى يقصد للشفاء والمكان المفترض ان يكون على اعلى مستوى من الامن والسلامه والصحه والذى يتوجب على مديرى المستشفيات تحسين الاداء ونوعيه وسلامه الخدمات المقدمه الى المرضي , و تحسين النتائج كثيرا ما يصحبها انخفاض معدلات اعاده الرعايه الصحيه للمرضى وانخفاض معدلات الاصابه بالعدوى فى المستشفيات وقلة الاخطاء الطبيه بها وتحسين اداره الادويه .

ادارة الامن و السلامه المهنيه والصحيه او الجهة او الاداره المعنيه والتى تحمل مسئولية ادارة الامن وتطبيق اجراءات السلامه المهنيه وملاحظة مستوى الصحه المهنيه سواء للعنصر العامل المتمثل فى الاداره والاطباء والممرضين والفنيين والعمال و المرضى ومن ثم الزوار وايضا متابعة مستوى السلامه سواء للمبنى او المعدات او المتعلقات التى تستخدم ويتم اعادة تدويرها مثل الاغطيه والشراشف والوسائد والملابس وغيرها اوالادوات المستعمله وايضا مواد التنظيف
وكذلك اجراءات الامن كحماية كامله للمبانى والعاملين والمرضى والزوار 
لذلك ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه والصحه المهنيه فى المستشفيات تعتبر مهنه طارده ومتعبه ودقيقه لانها يترتب عليها مسئوليه كبيره جدا ومهمه والاهمال فيها قد يكلف الكثير , لذا الاداره هنا يتميز فيها الطاقم على قدرات خاصه وتؤهله سنوات العمل فى هذه الاداره على الحصول على خبرات متنوعه وكبيره تفوق ما قد يحصل عليه فى منشآت واعمال اخرى لانها عملية تحدى يوميه وتغطى مساحات كبيره وتحتوى اعداد بشريه ضخمه متنوعه المستوى والبيئه 
لهذا ان ادارة انظمةالامن والسلامه والصحه المهنيه هى من اصعب ادارات السلامه المتنوعه من بين كل الانواع فى المنشآت الاخرى 
ولهذا سوف اقوم ببيان صوره متكامله عن غرفة عمليات هذه الاداره المهمه 

وبدايه يجب علينا معرفة ماهى المهام التى يتم تحمليها هذه الاداره 

مهام عمل ادارة أنظمة الامن والسلامه والصحه المهنيه فى المستشفيات والمراكز الصحيه
Mission of Occupational Safety Systems Department at Hospitals and Medical Centers​1- معرفة القوانيين والتشريعات الخاصه بالسلامه والصحه المهنيه المحليه والدوليه 
2- عمل تقييم وتحليل وادارة مخاطر للسلامه المهنيه فى المستشفيات
3- عمل خطة سلامه في المستشفيات تحافظ على السلامة المهنية للعاملين بناء على نتائج التقيم وتحليل المخاطر بحيث تحتوى على كل المخاطر والواجبات والاهداف 
4- عمل خطط الاخلاء والطوارى ويتم مراجعتها وتحسينها بعد عمل عدد من العمليات الوهيمه للاخلاء والطوارى لاسباب متعدده مثل الحرائق - كوارث طبيعيه - حالات امنيه 
5- تنظيم الامن الداخلى بحيث يتم السيطره على الحركه البشريه الكبيره من زوار ومرضى وعاملين وايضا توفير الجو الامنى للعمل وتنفيذ قرارات الاداره بتحديد ساعات الزياره والسيطره على مسببات الازعاج او مخالفة تشريعات السلامه 
6- التنسيق مع الجهات المختصه فى توفير البنية التحتية للتعامل مع النفايات الطبية والتى يدب اتباع التعليمات المنظمه لهذا العمل
7- تطوير عملية التعامل مع النفايات الطبية بالشكل السليم حسب اللوائح ومراقبة العمل من قبل افراد السلامه 
8- التأكد من فحص عمال النظافة في مؤسسات الرعاية الصحية قبل التوظيف للتأكد من خلوهم من الأمراض المعدية وكذلك بشكل دورى بعد التوظيف
9- عمل التتفتيش اليومى اوالدورى المستمر لتطبيق اجراءات السلامه مثل الالتزام بالنظافه او ارتداء التجهيزات الخاصه لعمال النظافه او افراد عمل المقاولين او الماد المستعمله فى التنظيف ومن ثم التاكد دوريا من سلامه الكهرباء ومعدات الحرائق والمخارج وتمديدات الكهربائيه والمخازن وغيرها 
10- رفع مستوى السلامة المهنية لعمال النظافة في المستشفيات بان يتم التزامهم وعدم تهاونهم فى استخدام معدات الوقايه الشخصيه 
11- التأكد من تطبيق شروط واجراءات السلامه فىالمستشفيات بشكل يتطابق مع التعليمات والقوانيين من قبل دائرة الاطفاء او الدفاع المدنى او وزاره الصحه او البلديه او اى جهة معنيه اخرى
13- تنفيذ سياسة ضبط الجودة وتتضمن تدريب العاملين وجودة الأداء والتطوير الحديث لأساليب العمل وهى الوصول الى مستوى من الاداره بحيث تكون عملية تنفيذ الاعمال يتطابق مع معايير الجوده 

وهناط بالطبع واجبات اخرى لهذه الاداره منها

واجبات ادارة أنظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه فى المستشفيات والمراكز الصحيه
Duties of Occupational Safety Systems Department at Hospitals and Medical Centers​ 
1- مراقبة كيفة التعاطي والتعامل مع النفايات الطبية في هذه المستشفيات. 
2- توفيرمعدَّات الوقاية الشخصية الخاصه فى هذا النوع من الاعمال. 
3- تطبيق ارشادات وتعليمات ( الاداره المختصه ) بشأن وقايه العاملين من الأمراض المعدية
4- تطوير الوعي لدى عمال النظافة لمفهوم المخلفات الطبية وخطورتها. 
5- توفير التدريب المناسب لعمال النظافة بما يتناسب مع طبيعة تعاملهم أو علاقتهم بالنفايات الطبية. 
6- التأكيد على تطبيق المراجعين والزوار والمرضى والعاملين على تطبيق كافة قوانيين الامن والسلامه فى كل انحاء المستشفيات أو المراكز الصحية .
7- التفتيش على مخارج الطوارىء والتأكد من صلاحيتها
8- التفتيش على اجهزة كاشف الدخان والانذار والتاكد من صلاحيتها
9- تنفيذ وتطبيق كل تشريعات السلامه المهنيه والصحيه الموضوعه من قبل الجهات المختصه .
10- تطوير وتوفير التدريب على اهميه السلامه للموظفين والاداره والطاقم الصحى والفنى 
11- التفتيش اليومى على المستشفيات فيما يتعلق بامور الامن والسلامه العامه
12- مراقبه عمليات التنظيف والغسيل للمتعلقات التى يتم تداولها 
13- الاهتمام بعملية الوي وتطويرها لتصبح ثقافه من خلال توفير البروشورات والكتيبات سواء الخاصه بالعاملين او المرضى او الزوار
14- توفير ونشر الارشادات واللوحات الخاصه بالسلامه المهنيه 
15- تقييم عمل افراد السلامه ومن ثم مستوى السلامه 
16- توفير السجلات الخاصه والمتنوعه للعمل على ان يتم التفتيش عليها من قبل المفتشين المختصين لمراجعة وتقييم المخاطر من خلالها او تكرر الحوادث 

وهناك ايضا متطلبات خاصه يجب اتباعها او توفيرها لكل العاملين فى مجال المستشفيات او المراكز الصحيه نظرا للمخاطر التى قد تلحق بهم وهى على الشكل التالي
متطلبات السلامه للعاملين فى المستشفيات والمراكز الصحيه
Safety Requirements of Workers at Hospitals and Medical Centers
1- عمل الفحص الطبى عند الالتحاق فى العمل والفحص الدورى المستمر .
2- التقيد بكافة شروط السلامه المهنيه فى العمل الموضوعه من قبل الاداره
3- ارتداء تجهيزات الوقايه الشخصيه اثناء العمل
4- تطبيق اجراءات السلامه الصحيه ( الموضوعه من قبل ادارة المستشفى والجهات المختصه )
5- الالتزام فى تسجيل كل الاحداث والحوادث فى سجل السلامه المخصص للعمل

انتهى الجزء الاول


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (11 مارس 2008)

تكملة اداره انظمة الامن والسلامه و الصحه المهنيه فى المستشفيات والمراكز الصحيه 
الجزء الثانى 
ومن اخطر المخاطر التى يمكن ان تحدث هى المخلفات نظرا لانها نفايات تعتبر ملوثه وخطره وهى نتيجة امراض او اصابات ويمكن شرحها على الشكل التالي
المخلفات والنفايات الطبيه 
Medical Waste
المخلفات الطبية الناتجة عن العناية الصحية بالمرضى في المستشفيات أو المخلفات الطبية الناتجة عن عمليات التشخيص أو التحاليل الطبية بمعامل والمختبرات الطبية تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من المواد الخطرة المعدية ذات الآثار الصحية الضارة للأفراد العاملين والمحيطين لهم وأحيانا كثيرة للمرضى أنفسهم فتسبب لهم أمراض أخرى غير التي دخلوا بها لذلك المرفق. هذه المخلفات تحتوي على مواد معدية من ميكروبات وفيروسات سريعة الانتشار ومواد حادة ملوثة بسوائل المرضى وأيضا لاحتواها على مواد كيماوية خطرة على الإنسان وقد تسبب طفرات وتشوهات للأحياء بالبيئة المحيطة والتعامل الخاطىء او التعرض للمخلفات الطبية قد ينتج عنه أمراض وجروح خطيرة وذلك لوجود عوامل تؤدي إلى ميكروبات شديدة العدوى وفتاكة للانسان ولاسباب كثيره منها :-
1. وجود مواد شديدة السمية للخلايا البشرية تسبب موتها أو طفرات لها.
2. وجود أدوية وكيماويات خطرة.
3. وجود مواد مشعة مهلكة
4. وجود مواد حادة وقاطعة للأنسجة البشرية

تصنيف منظمة الصحة العالمية للنفايات فىالمستشفيات 
Health International Organization Classification of Hospitals
1. النفايات الطبية غير الخطرة (النفايات العامة)
2. الأدوات الحادة
3. النفايات المسببة للعدوى (غير الأشياء الحادة المعدية) 
4. النفايات الكيميائية والطبية
5. غيرها من النفايات الخطرة الطبية​ 
الأشخاص الأكثر عرضة للاصابات من النفايات الطبيه 
People that are Mostly Subject to Injuries resulting from Medical Waste
1. الأطباء وطاقم التمريض والعاملين بالمرفق الصحي.
2. المرضى ومن ثم الزائرين للمرفق الصحي. 
3. العاملين والعاملات بالنظافة والمغسلة ونقل القمامة داخل المستشفى او المركز الصحي.
4. عمال المكبات أو المحارق او الاليات لهذه النفايات .

المصادر المنتجة للمخلفات الطبية
Producing Sources of Medical Waste 
تنقسم المصادر المنتجة للمخلفات الطبية إلى مصادر رئيسية ومصادر ثانوية حسب الكمية المنتجة 
المصادر الرئيسية
1. المستشفيات بكافة أنواعها كالمستشفيات الجامعية والمركزية وغيرها
2. المراكز والعيادات التخصصية، مثل مراكز علاج العقم والمراكز علاج السل وغيرها.
3. العيادات والمصحات الخاصة التخصصية منها أو متعددة التخصصات.
4. خدمات حالات الطوارئ مثل الإسعاف.
5. المستوصفات والمراكز الصحية الأولية المتخصصة في التطعيمات.
6. عيادات الولادة وأمراض النساء.
7. العيادات الكشف الخارجية.
8. مراكز غسيل الكلى.
9. الإسعافات الأولية.
10. خدمات ومصارف الدم.
11. معامل التحاليل الطبية.
12. المؤسسات والمراكز البحثية للتقنيات الحيوية.
13. مراكز الباثولوجية والطب الشرعي.
14. مراكز أبحاث الحيوان وكليات ومعامل البيطرية.
15. مراكز العناية بالمسنين.
المصادر الثانوية
1. مكاتب الأطباء المنفصلة والمستعملة للكشف الروتيني على المرضى.
2. عيادات الأسنان الصغيرة.
3. مراكز إعادة وتأهيل المعاقين.
4. العيادات النفسية.
5. العلاج المنزلي.
6. مراكز التجميل كثقب الأذنين والوشم

انواع المخلفات ومصادرها فى المستشفيات
Types and Sources of Waste at Hospitals 
1. أجنحة وأقسام مبيت المرضى وهى تحتوي على مخلفات طبية معدية مثل القطن والأربطة والمخلفات الطبية الحادة كالإبر .
2. حجرة العمليات وهى عادة تحتوي على مخلفات طبية باثولوجية من أنسجة وأجنة وأعضاء بشرية ومحلفات حادة كإبر الخياطة والمشارط
3. حجرات المعالجة الجراحية وغرف الطوارىء او معالجة الحالات الطارئه والتى لا تستدعي المكوث فى المستشفى بعد العلاج وهى تحتوي على مخلفات طبية شبه صلبه معدية مثل القطن والشاش والأربطة الملوثة وأبر خياطة الجروح وبعض المخلفات الكيميائية كالمحاليل المستعملة في تنظيف وتطهير الجروح.
4. حجرة المختبرات او توفير العينات من المرضى وهى تحتوي على مخلفات طبية الحادة وبعض القطن الملوث.
5. الاجنحه المختصه فى الولادة وهى تحتوي على مخلفات طبية باثولوجية ومعدية مثل الأجنة والمشيمة والغيارات الملوثة بالدماء .
6. معامل التحاليل والمختبرات والتى تحتوى فى معظمها مخلفات معدية مثل عينات المرضى وأطباق المزارع والمخلفات الكيميائية كالمحاليل المستعملة لتشغيل الأجهزة.
7. الصيدلية او مخازن الادويه سواء المركزيه او فى الاجنحه وفى معظمها تحتوى مخلفات الأدوية، وبقايا سوائل التعقيم والتطهير. 

أنواع المخلفات الطبية للأدوية الكيماوية السامة بالمرافق الصحية
Waste Types of Toxic Chemical Medicines at Rest Rooms
1. المواد الملوثة من تحضير الدواء والأدوات المستعملة في إعطاءه للمريض مثل الحقن والإبر وأواني التحضير.
2. الأدوية المنتهية الصلاحية، والكميات الزائدة عند تحضير الدواء، والأدوية الفائضة والراجعة من الأقسام العلاجية.
3. بول وبراز وقيء المريض والذي يحتوي على كميات خطيرة من هذه الأدوية لمدة 48 ساعة وأحيانا أخرى قد تصل لمدة أسبوع من أعطاء المريض الدواء.
4. الألبسة الواقية للعاملين (PPE) ذات الاستخدام الواحد مثل القفازات وأغطية الرأس والأحذية وغيرها الملوثة بالدواء.
5. بقايا علب وزجاجات الأدوية.
6. بعض مصفيات الهواء المستخدمة في مقصورة تحضير الدواء.
7. بقايا أكياس وأنابيب البلاستيكية المستخدمة لتغذية الوريدية والتي من خلالها حُقن الدواء إلى جسم المريض.
8. القطن وقطع القماش المستخدمة في تنظيف الأدوية الكيماوية المنسكبة.
9. الشاش وأربطة المريض الملوثة 

الأماكن الذي يحتمل التعرض فيه للأدوية الكيماوية السامة بكثرة
Locations that are subject to Exposure to Toxic Chemical Medicines هناك عدة أماكن يكثر فيها التعرض للأدوية الكيماوية السامة منها
2. المستشفيات ومراكز الأورام بحكم أقامة المريض وفترة العلاج التي يمر بها. 
3. الصيدليات الخاصة والعامة. 
4. منازل المرضى وبالأخص خلال الأيام الأولى بعد العلاج الكيماوي حيث تحتوي إفرازاته مثل القيء والبول والبراز على كميات كبيرة من الدواء واحتمال تعرض المقيمين معه بالمنزل والمعتنين به واردة إذا لم تتخذ الإجراءات الوقائية في ذلك. 
5. سيارات الإسعاف. 
6. سيارات نقل المخلفات الطبية. 
7. أماكن وساحات تجميع والتخلص من المخلفات بالمستشفى وخارجه. 
8. مختبرات الأبحاث ومعامل التحاليل الطبي لتعاملهم مع سوائل المرضى مثل البول والبراز.

مسئوليات مهام مشرف أفراد السلامه فى مراقبة المخلفات الطبية بالمستشفى
The Duties of Safety Systems in Monitoring the Medical Waste at Hospitals
1. يكون المسئول المباشر على عمليات جمع ونقل والتخلص من المخلفات (إدارة المخلفات) مع الأشراف المباشر على العاملين وعاملات النظافة بالمستشفى.
2. يكون على اتصال مباشر مع كل طواقم الطبية والطبية المساعدة والغير طبية.
3. يكون المسئول المباشر أمام مدير المستشفى في كل ما يخص إدارة المخلفات بالمستشفى
4. يمكن له طلب المشورة والاستعانة بأخصائي مراقبة والتحكم في العدوى (Infection control officer) وأخصائي الصيدلية والأشعة والتنسيق معهم بخصوص الإجراءات السليمة التي يجب إتباعها عند نقل والتخلص من المخلفات بمختلف أنواعها المعدية والكيميائية والصيدلانية والمشعة.

المسئوليات العامه لانظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه والصحيه في جمع المخلفات
Occupational & Health Safety Systems Responsibility of Waste Collection
1. تنظيم طرق جمع سلال المخلفات ونقلها إلى ساحة التجميع المؤقت كل يوم.
2. تزويد العاملين والعاملات بالمواد اللازمة لعملية جمع المخلفات مثل الأكياس القمامة والسلال والعلب المخصصة للمخلفات الحادة وغيرها من المواد المستخدمة في تنظيف وتعقيم الأرضية بالإضافة للملابس الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين، ويكون على اتصال مباشر مع قسم الإمداد بالمستشفى لتوفير المتطلبات السالفة الذكر.
3. يشرف مباشرة على عملية نقل المخلفات من ساحة التجميع المؤقت لخارج المستشفى والتنسيق مع شركة النظافة المكلفة بنقل المخلفات من المستشفى إلى المكبات أو المحرقة.

المسئوليات العامه لانظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه والصحيه في تخزين المخلفات
Occupational & Health Safety Systems Responsibility of Waste Storage
1. ضمان الاستخدام الأمثل لساحة تجميع القمامة الرئيسية بالمستشفى من حيث سهولة الوصول إليها من قبل العاملين بالنظافة ونقل المخلفات وفي نفس الوقت تكون الساحة مغلقة وصعبة الوصول إليها من قبل المارة والزوار بالمستشفى.
2. تحديد أماكن جمع المخلفات بالساحة لكل نوع على حدة مثل المخلفات الطبية والغير طبية ومنع رمي المخلفات الغير مرشد.

المسئوليات العامه لانظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه والصحيه في التخلص من المخلفات
Occupational & Health Safety Systems Responsibility of Waste Riddance
1. التنسيق ومراقبة كل عملية التخلص من المخلفات بالمستشفى.
2. مراقبة طرق نقل المخلفات من المستشفى للمكب أو المحرقة بما فيها مراقبة العربات المستخدمة لذلك ومدى صلاحيتها وآمنها للبيئة.
3. ضمان عدم تخزين المخلفات بالساحة على المدد المقررة لذلك، وضمان نقل المخلفات بصفة دورية حتى لا تتراكم والعمل على تنسيق ذلك مع السلطات المحلية أو الشركات النظافة المتعاقد معها. 

المسئوليات العامه لانظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه والصحيه في فرز المخلفات الطبية
Occupational & Health Safety Systems Responsibility of Waste Sorting
1. التنسيق مع مدير المستشفى أو مدير الشئون الإدارية لضمان تفهم وإلمام كل الطاقم الطبي المساعد وطاقم التمريض مسؤولياتهم تجاه عملية فرز وتصنيف المخلفات الطبية عند أماكن إنتاجها بالأقسام وضمان عدم اختلاطها بالقمامة العامة للمستشفى، وأن مسئولية عاملات وعمال النظافة محدودة فقط في جمع ونقل المخلفات وليس فرزها، وفهمهم للمدد الزمنية المسموح بها لتخزين تلك المخلفات.
2. التنسيق مع رؤساء الأقسام لضمان فهم الأطباء والأخصائيين لمسؤولياتهم تجاه عملية الفرز وتخزين المخلفات والمدد الزمنية المسموح بها. 
3. التأكد من عدم تورط العاملين وعاملات النظافة في عملية الفرز للمخلفات الطبية وأن مهمتهم تتلخص فقط في جمع ونقل المخلفات، لتقليل من الحوادث التي قد تنجم لعدم معرفتهم الكاملة بأنواع تلك المخلفات. 

مسئوليات انظمة الامن والسلامه المهنيه والصحيه في حالات طوارئ المخلفات الطبيه
Occupational & Health Safety Systems Responsibility in Waste Emergency Cases
1. التأكد من توفر المواد والأدوات المستخدمة لتفادي الأضرار في حالات الطوارئ مثل انسكاب السوائل المعدية أو الكيميائية أو المشعة.
2. التأكد من إلمام العاملات والعاملين بالنظافة لطرق السليمة والآمنة في التعامل مع تلك المواد الخطيرة عند تنظيفها.
3. متابعة والتحقيق في أسباب وراء تلك الحوادث لمعرفة السبب ومنع وقعه في المستقبل. 

الطرق السليمة للتعامل وجمع ونقل والتخلص من المخلفات الأدوية الكيماوية السامة داخل المرافق الصحية
Right Methods for handling, collecting, transporting and getting rid of Toxic Chemical Medicines Waste
يجب عدم اختلاط الأدوية الكيماوية السامة مع القمامة والمخلفات الطبية الأخرى بتباع نظام تصنيف المخلفات ( system of segregation) كالأتي:
1. مخلفات الأدوية الكيماوية الغير حادة: وتوضع في أكياس أو علب مخصصة لهذا النوع عليها العلامة الدولية للمخلفات الأدوية السامة باللون ( المحدد) ويوضع بداخلها كل المخلفات الملوثة بالأدوية الغير حادة مثل القطن والشاش والقفازات وغيرها.
2. مخلفات الأدوية الكيماوية الحادة:مثل الإبر والحقن والمشارط والزجاج المكسور الملوث بالأدوية توضع في علب بلاستيكية باللون ( المحدد) عليها العلامة الدولية ومكتوب عليها مواد حادة (Cytotoxic sharps).
3. المخلفات الطبية الأخرى:الناتجة من المرضى الغير ملوثة بالأدوية الكيماوية توضع حسب نوعها في أكياس الوانها ( محدده) أو في علب بلاستيكية للمواد الحادة باللون( المحدد) مع وجود العلامة الدولية للمخلفات البيولوجية.

مواصفات واشتراطات السلامه فى الأوعية الخاصة لحفظ القمامة 
Safety Conditions and Specifications of Waste Storage Containers
1. أن تكون مصنوعة من مادة صماء معدنية أو مايماثلها .
2. خاليه من الثقوب .
3. مزودة بغطاء محكم و مقبضين .
4. تتناسب سعتها مع كمية المتخلفات .

الأكياس المستخدمة في نقل النفايات الطبية وكيفية التعاطي معها 
Bags Used in Transporting Medical Waste & How to handle them
تعتبر نوعية الأكياس المستخدمة في نقـل النفايـات الطبيـة ذات أهميـة خاصـة
1. ينبغـي أن تكـون سميكـة بحيـث لا تتمزق بسهولة 
2. ذات الوان محدده ( من قبل الجهات المختصه ) تحدد لكل نوع من النفيات ​ 
الأسباب التي قد تؤدي إلى تمزُّق الأكياس 
1. تعبئة الأكياس بأكثر من سعتها، 
2. احتواء الأكياس على أدوات حادة، 
3. عبث الزائرين بالأكياس، وحمل الأكياس بطريقة غير صحيحة،
4. النوعية غير الجيدة للأكياس
5. احتوائها على أكياس مملؤه بسوائل. 
وهذه الأسباب قد تكون منفردة أو قد يجتمع منها أكثر من سبب معا. ​ 
مواصفات واشتراطات السلامه فى وسائل النقل 
Safety Conditions and Specifications of Transportation Means
يحظر نقل القمامة والمتخلفات بغير وسائل النقل التابعة للجهة المختصة بأعمال النظافة العامة أوالمتعهد أو لمن يرخص له بذلك ويجب أن تتوافر فى هذه الوسائل الاشتراطات الأتية :-
1. أن تكون بسعه كافيه وبحالة جيدة .
2. الآ توجد بها ثقوب أو فتحات تسمح بنفاذ السوائل والمتخلفات .
3. أن تزود بغطاء محكم .
4. أن تكون مبطنة من الداخل بالصاج أو الزنك أو أية مادة مماثلة .
5. يلزم مداومة غسلها وتطهيرها .
6. لايجوز إستعمالها فى غير الغرض المخصص لها ولا يجوز إيوائها أو تنظيفها فى غير الأماكن المخصصة لذلك .

المتطلبات الخاصة لنقل المخلفات الطبية من المصدر المنتج إلى المحارق
Special Requirements of Medical Waste Transportation from the Producing Source to the cremators
1. المنتج للمخلفات الطبية هو المسئول عن جمع ونقل تلك المخلفات أذا كانت طرق المعالجة والتخلص بالمحارق أو غيرها خارج المرفق الصحي، وهناك عدة متطلبات أساسية يجب الأخذ بها:
2. جمع ونقل المخلفات الطبية يكون كما هو متعرف ومتعامل به دولياً من قبل منظمة الصحة العالمية لطرق التعامل وجمع ونقل المخلفات الخطيرة ما بين الدول في حالة نقلها خارج الحدود للمعالجة. 
3. يجب أن يكون مرفق مع المخلفات الطبية عند نقلهاإلى المحارق قائمة بالمحتويات تلك النفايات مكتوبة من قبل المنتج ويجب التوقيع عليها من قبل الجهة الناقلة عند أستلامها ويتم التوقيع عليها من الجهة المسئولة عن التخلص منها بعد أنتهاء معالجتها. 
4. يجب أن تكون الشركة أو الجهة المسئولة عن نقل المخلفات معترف بها ومسجلة في الهيئات التابعة للدولة لأعطائيها الصفة القانونية للتعامل ونقل المخلفات الطبية.
5. لا يسمح لأى جهة التعامل ونقل والتخلص من المخلفات الطبية والمخلفات الخطرة إلا بعد أستلامهم تصريحات خاصة تؤهلهم لذلك، وهذه التصريح لا تعطى ألا بعد التأكد من أمكانية تلك الجهة تقنياً.
6. يجب الاهتمام والعناية بكل الأفراد الذين لهم علاقة مباشرة مع جمع ونقل والتخلص من المخلفات الطبية من قبل الجهة المنتجة لها.
7. يجب الأخذ بالأجراءات والمواصفات والعلامات المعمول بها دولياً لنوع الأكياس والحاويات عند نقل المخلفات الطبية، والأخذ بالأجراءات الوقائية لكل نوع من المخلفات الطبية على حده

النظافة العامة للمستشفيات 
General Cleanness of Hospitals
النظافة العامة هى المظهر الحضارى للوحدة الطبية وهو عمل كبير الأهمية لانه يقلل أعداد الكائنات الدقيقة ومسببات الأمراض التى يلامسها المرضى والعاملون والمتردودن على الوحدة ، وتزيد من الأمان وتجعل بيئة الوحدة أكثر راحة وجمالا. ومن ثمّ فأن النظافة العامة تحمى جميع من فى الوحدة من العدوى.

الإجراءات و ارشادات السلامه فى النظافة العامة 
Safety Guidelines in General Hygiene

1. ألاّ تقتصر أعمال النظافة على الأرضيات والحمامات ودورات المياه بل يجب أن تشمل مبانى وجدران المستشفى من الداخل والخارج والنوافذ والأبواب والأسقف والأثاث وأسرة المرضى وحواجز الأسرة والستائر ومثبتات الضوء والحدائق والأفنية والمناور والمخازن .
2. تقسيم أعمال النظافة وأماكنها على عمال النظافة مع كتابة جدول يبين إختصاصات كل منهم ، والتعليمات التى تزيد من فاعلية عملية النظافة مثل (يجب تنظيف الحوائط يوم فى الاسبوع )
3. يزود عمال النظافة بالمهمات اللازمة والملابس الواقية .
4. تشمل أعمال النظافة الكنس والنظافة بالماء والصابون مع إستخدام المطهرات فى الأماكن المعروف أنها تحتوى على أعداد كثيرة من مسببات الأمراض مثل أماكن عزل المرضى- الحمامات - عنابر مرضى مستشفيات الحميات ، والمستشفيات الصدرية والمعامل .
5. كما تضاف المطهرات فى الأماكن التى بها مرضى ذوى إستعداد خاص للعدوى مثل غرف العمليات - الحضانات - وحدات العناية المركزية - وحدات الغسيل الكلوى - أقسام الولادة - أقسام العلاج من الأورام و الأمراض الخبيثة 
6. تتم أعمال النظافة العامة مرتين يوميا على الأقل ، صباحا قبل بدء العمل ومساء بعد إنتهاء العمل .
7. يفضل تخصيص أكثر عامل لنظافة دورات المياه حيث أنها تحتاج للنظافة والتطهير دة مرات يوميا .

عوامل تساعد على أنتشار العدوى 
Factors that Help in Spreading Epidemic
1. كثرة أعداد المرضى أو حاملى الميكروب وأختلاطهم مع المعرضين للعدوى مثل الممرضات والعاملون بالمعامل ، الأطباء ، عمال النظافة ، عمال المغسلة ، والصيانة ، والأطفال حديثى الولادة ، كبار السن ، مرضى السكر وسوء التغذية ، المرضى بأقسام الجراحة والحروق والعناية المركزة ، والمعالجون بالمضادات الحيوية والمرضى الذين تقتضى طبيعة مرضهم بقائهم فى الوحدة الصحية مددا طويلة .
2. الزيادة المضطردة فى أعداد العاملين والزوار مع كثرة تحركات المرضى داخل الوحدة الصحية ممايزيد من أحتمالات العدوى نتيجة الاختلاط .
3. تلوث الأدوات والآلات المستخدمة .
4. عدم إتباع إجراءات ضمان وضبط الجودة للخدمات المقدمة للمرضى .
5. إنخفاض المستوى البيئى داخل الوحدة الصحية ( مثل عدم توفير المياه داخل عنابر المرضى 
وإنخفاض مستوى النظافة العامة والشخصية ) .
6. تراكم المخلفات والنفايات المعدية وعدم أتباع إجراءات أمنة للتخلص منها أولا بأول .
7. عدم مراقبة الأداء وتقويمه .
8. إنتشار الحشرات الناقلة لمسببات الأمراض .
9. عدم إرتداء الملابس والقفازات الواقية أثناء أعمال النظافة أو جمع ونقل المخلفات .
10. سوء حالة المطابخ وعدم إعداد و حفظ الأغذية والأطعمة بالطرق الصحية السليمة.

أرشادات السلامه لمنع حدوث العدوى 
Safety Guidelines for Epidemic Prevention
1. الفصل بين الأدوات الملوثة وبين النظيفة .
2. وضع الضمادات الملوثة فى وعاء النفايات المزود بغطاء وكيس من البلاستيك للنفايات المعدية لكى تحرق فيما بعد .
3. تغسل اليدان قبل وبعد التعامل مع الجروح .
4. لبس القفاز عند التعامل مع الجروح وإذا كان هناك جرح أو خدش بيد القائم بالعمل يغطى بكمادات محكمة .

ارشادات السلامه فى التعامل الأمن مع البياضات والأغطية النظيفة والملوثة 
Safety Guidelines for Safe Handling of Clean and Polluted Bed Sheets & Covers
الهدف من ارشادات السلامه فى التعامل هو إزالة مسببات الأمراض من البياضات والأغطية الملوثة لوقاية المرضى والعاملين .
أرشادات السلامه فى طريقة الجمع البياضات والاغطيه
Safet Guidelines of Collecting Bed Sheets & Covers
1 - تجمع كل البياضات والأغطية الجافة المستعملة ( غير الملوثة ) فى عربة التروللى مغطاة . 
تجمع أيضا فى أكياس بلون خاص .
2 - تجمع الملوث منها فى كيس أو أكياس أو وعاء بلون أحمر مع مراعاة الإقلال من إمساكها .
3 - تجمع البياضات والأغطية الخاصة بالمرضى المعزولين على حده فى أكياس ذو لون أحمر وتوضع بطاقة عليها بالحبر الأحمر .
4 - يتم تسليم هذه البياضات والأغطية لقسم الغسيل والكى .

ارشادات السلامه فى قسم الغسيل والكى 
Safety Guidelines at Laundry Division
1 - يزود العاملون بالقسم بأردية واقية وقفازات وأقنعة واقية وأغطية للرأس .
2 - تجمع البياضات والأغطية المستعملة القذرة فى أوعية خاصة بذلك .
3 - تجمع البياضات من العزل والملوثة فى أوعية خاصة بذلك .
4 - يتم إزالة المواد الملوثة بحرص شديد ثم تنقع البياضات والأغطية لمدة 30 دقيقه فى ماء دافئ مع مسحوق الغسيل المضاف إليه مطهر كلور بنسبه2 - 8 % ثم تشطف ويتم غسلها هى والأغطية والبياضات المستعملة وتجفف ويتم كيها .
5 - تنقل بعد ذلك فى عربة تروللى مغطاة إلى غرفة التخزين حيث يتم التسليم إلى أقسام الوحدة الصحية فى أكياس خضراء مغلقة .
6 - توزع البياضات والأغطية النظيفة على عنابر المرضى فى عربة تروللى أخرى مغطاة .

ارشادات عامه 
General Guidelines
1. يتم تنظيف قسم الغسيل و الكى مرة أو أكثر يوميا .
2. هناك فصل بين المناطق القذرة والنظيفة داخل قسم الغسيل و الكى .
3. القسم مزود بإمكانيات إصلاح ورتق البياضات والأغطية . 
4. تخزن البياضات فى غرفة بعيدة جيدة التهوية . 

ارشادات متطلبات السلامه من الحريق فى كل دور او قسم فى المستشفى
Guidelines and Requirements of Safety against Fires at each floor & division of the Hospital
1- يجب توفر طفايات يدوية
2- شبكة خراطيم مطاطية
3- شبكة فوهات جافة
4- شبكة فوهات خارجية
5- شبكة تلقائية لمرشات مياه مكافحة الحريق
6- شبكة إنذار يدوي 
7- شبكة إنذار تلقائي


الارشادات العامه والتى يجب تطبيقها من قبل الاداره المختصه فى السلامه 

1- عمل جداول تفتيش لكل نوع من انواع الاجراءات الخاصه فى المستشفى
2- الاهتمام فى عمل سجلات متعدده تختص فى الحوادث والاصابات والامراض والتدريب والتفتيش والمخالفات 
3- عمل تدريبات وهميه لخطط الاخلاء والطوارىء وتعريف كل قسم او اداره بمسئوليات فى حالات الاخلاء وايضا الطوارىء
4- التوعيه , الارشادات , التفتيش اثناء العمل , متابعة الاجراءات , التوجيه
5- معرفة كل القوانيين والتشريعات المحليه وايضا قرارات ادارة المستشفي

الخلاصه

بين البحث ماهى اهمية وجود الامن والسلامه والصحه المهنيه فى المستشفيات وكيف يمكن ان يكون تأثيرها سلبيا فى حال عدم الاهتمام فى ارشادات الامن والسلامه وبين البحث كيفية ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه فى ادارة المخلفات والنظافه العامه وشروط ومواصفات عديده لعدد من الاعمال وكيف يمكن السيطره عليها وتوفير بيئه ملائمه للعمل للعاملين تمنحهم الوقايه من العدوى والامراض ان تم الالتزام بهذه الارشادات 
واتمنى ان يكون هذا البحث هو مناسب وممكن الاستفاده منه 
وهو تم عمله بناء على معاينة انواع الاعمال والواجبات على احد المستشفيات وشركة الخدمات التى تقوم بعملها فى التنظيف فى دولة الكويت 
وتم اعتماد قوانين محليه وعالميه واعتمادها كأساس فى البحث الميدانى لاخذ التعليمات من قبل جهات صحيه ومؤسسات عالميه وتطبيقها او وضع جدول باعمالها وملاحظة تطبيقها والوصول الى النتيجه المطلوبه او المعيار الذى يجب تطبيقه على المستشفى او المركز الصحي
وقد قمت به فى عام 2006 
مع تحياتى 
د. عدنان سلطان


----------



## محمود البشير (10 مايو 2009)

عجزت الكلمات عن الشكر ولكن جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 مايو 2009)

بارك الله بك
دكتورنا العزيز


----------



## mohamed lashin (13 مايو 2009)

الله الله
لا أستطيع أن أوفيك حقك من الشكر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## الديب ن (15 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع الذي نحن في امس الحاجة له في مستشفياتنا


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجودكم


----------



## 1q2w3e (28 يونيو 2009)

*شكرً لك و جزاكم الله كل خير *​


----------



## BME-Rose (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً لكم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمودالحسيني (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## عبد الغنى الشاذلى (13 أغسطس 2009)

برجاء افادتى عن مضمون خطه طوارئ المستشفيات متضمنه الاطفاء والانقاذ ولاخلاء وكذلك سياسه السلامه بالمستشفى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## KHALID69 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخى الدكتور عدنان شكرا جزيلا ، جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك فقد استفدت منه استفادة شخصية كبيرة فمزيد من البذل والعطاء


----------



## ramh12 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## enwaijee (14 أكتوبر 2009)

مشور على الموضوع القيم وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ahmed_wahead (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بكر ضياء (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله موضوع غاية في الروعة


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (16 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع ومشكور جدا


----------



## أبو موئل (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله ألف ألف خير


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## الدكة (2 فبراير 2010)

رائع بارك الله فيك ... جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## Abo Eldeeb (2 فبراير 2010)

Dr Adnan thanks 
and waiting more
thank u


----------



## safety113 (3 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا د عدنان*

دكتورنا المحترم:
شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة
اريد ان اوضح :
الموضوع الاول: في غاية الاهمية هي ان اغلب المشافي والمراكز الطبية تستخدم فقط اكياس النايلون والتي ذكرت انت ما هي الصفات التي تتوجب ان تكون للاكياس
يرجى استخدام العلب والتي تم ذكرها ومواصفاتها من قبل الدكتور
الموضوع الثاني الذي لم يذكر:هي وجوب وجود خطة لاخلاء المشفى في حالات الحرائق وهي صعبة جدا حيث انك تقوم بنقل مشفى الى مشفى آخر تقريبا
الموضوع الثالث: وهو هام جدا جدا ضمن خطة الحريق وهو امكانية وجود غازات سامة جدا او مخدرة او غيرذلك تنتج عن الاحتراق في المراكز الطبية والمشافي عند حدوث حريق حيث يتم ذكر ذلك ضمن خطة الطوارئ والاخلاء


----------



## عمروصلاح (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز


----------



## أبو موئل (6 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لكم وبارك الله فيكم ولكن الموضوع بحاجة لتفصيلات أكثر


----------



## ahmedelarabyhse (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## belz5 (2 مارس 2010)

جزاء الله كل خير
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المسلمى (20 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير و اشكرً لك


----------



## hammhamm44 (24 أبريل 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss very much


----------



## علاء1981 (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكل من يساهم في اغناء الملتقى

جزاك الله كل خير

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررر

موضوع رائع


----------



## المتكامل (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و يعطيك الف عافية شرح قيم و مفيد


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع الذي نحن في امس الحاجة له في كل المرافق الصحية


----------



## المسلمى (3 يونيو 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا ولاكن ينقصنا الكثير ويوجد تداخل بين مكافحة العدوى والسلامة والصحة المهنية


----------



## eng.far7an (9 فبراير 2012)

يعطيك الف عافيه على هذا الطرح المتألق


----------



## sam16000 (17 يونيو 2012)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## safetyking (24 يونيو 2012)

*شكر وتقدير*

السيد الاستاذ الدكتور /عدنان سلطان السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اتقدم لسيادتكم بخالص التقدير والاحترام على جهدكم وادائكم الرائع للموضوع,مع خالص الاحترام والشكر للسادة مديرو ومسئولى ملتقى المهندسين العرب على اتاحة الفرصة والموافقة على انضمامى والتسجيل فى هذا الملتقى الممتاز والعظيم .اخوكم الخلص/مصطفى حافظ محمد الجندى *مستشار السلامة والصحة المهنية ومكافحة الحريق وصحة البيئة*عضو الجمعية المصرية للتشريعات الصحية والبيئية *عضو الجمعية العربية لخبراء ومحترفى السلامة *عضو جمعية البيئة العربية*محاضر السلامة والصحة المهنية.


----------



## Heroellazez (7 يوليو 2012)

شكرا دكتور


----------



## askndr (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## Heroellazez (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (25 مارس 2014)

شكررررراجزيلاااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شمس المغيب (29 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## AHMADBHIT (6 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوهشيمه الزاوي (5 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## ميدو هاني (31 يوليو 2015)

شكرااااااا


----------



## سليم صبرة (1 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

